# Nationals 2010



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't keep up with this lately. Now there is less than a week to go.

Joel Thomas Chest 1 week out:

YouTube - Joel Thomas Muscle


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2010)

Drew Jemmott Trains Arms 2 Weeks before the 2010 Nationals

Nationals Heavyweight Competitor Bryan Barth 7 Weeks Out

Bryan Pazdzierz Preps for 2010 NPC Nationals

Jessica Smith (Jason Huh's GF) Shoulder Workout before 2010 NPC Nationals

NPC Figure Competitor Jaime Taylor Trains for 2010 Nationals

NPC National Title Hopeful Robert Burneika's Kick Ass Home Gym in Lithuania


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2010)

Eric Posejpal Trains Chest in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!

Keith Williams and Leonard Hawkins Train Arms in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!

YouTube - Todd Jewell Arm Training 4 Weeks from Nationals

YouTube - Steve Kuclo Training Bi's at Metroflex Gym in Plano


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2010)

The MD extended version:

Joel Thomas One Week Out Depletion Workout 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## Anna_lev (Oct 11, 2010)

So many links!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2010)

Fred Smalls and Gred Sadowski Arm Workout 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

these guys look great so now i know wat iam going to need to do, same for SD eventually. great work guys.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2010)

LeaAnn Scalfo 

LeaAnn Scelfo Trains Back 1.5 Weeks before the 2010 Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2010)

Steve Kuclo Workout Before the 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2010)

Will Hamilton 2 Weeks out 2010 Nationals Heavyweight


----------



## mickseo1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Anabolic Steroids*

We mine through thousands of reports on websites, in medical journals, fitness magazines, television reports, bodybuilding blogs and forums, user feedback and many other mediums to bring you the most comprehensive facts about top nutritional formulas sold.


----------



## mickseo1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Bodybuilding Supplements*

 Bodybuilding is an implausible way of boosting muscle mass by exerting the muscle fatigue fibers.


----------



## mickseo1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Nutritional Supplements*

The bigger muscle groups are supported     by the smaller ones, which tend to fatigue faster. So if they are trained first the bigger muscles will not have the opportunity to get worked out properly.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2010)

Nathan Steiger's Chest training

Nathan Steiger Trains Chest in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2010)

Danny Hester 6 Days Out From The 2010 NPC National Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2010)

Robert Burneika: 1.5 Weeks before the 2010 Nationals


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 13, 2010)

If Burneika shows in great condition,he has the freak factor to make an impact right now in the pros,calves and arms are standout and the rest ain't too shabby either,i love the aesthetics of youngster 
steve Kuclo though...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2010)

YouTube - Steve Kuclo 3 days out from 2010 NPC NATIONALS at Metroflex Gym in Plano


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2010)

NPC Figure Competitor Michelle Bates Trains for 2010 Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2010)

Jim Machak Chest Workout Two Weeks from 2010 Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Dan Newmire Trains Chest in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Marco Rivera Trains Back in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Tina Francis Trains Back in Prep for 2010 NPC Figure Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Candyce Graham Trains in Prep for 2010 NPC Bikini Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Michelle Bates Trains in Prep for 2010 NPC Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

5 days out

A Day in the Life of 2010 NPC Nationals Contender Keith Williams


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Jabar Patterson 3 days Out from the 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Bryan Pazdzierz 3 days Out from the 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2010)

Victoria Dominguez 3 days Out from the 2010 NPC Nationals


----------



## jimmachak.com (Oct 14, 2010)

*thanks...*



Gregzs said:


> Jim Machak Chest Workout Two Weeks from 2010 Nationals



thanks for posting my vid bro.... i definitely tightened things up these past 2 weeks..... 

i made weight a few hours ago and weighed in at 195.5.... this is the very last time i will ever ever ever be a lightheavyweight again... it kills me getting down this light... this offseason i got up to 238 first thing in the morning (242 pm) and felt I have room to grow even past that.

this show is amazing!!!

can't wait till prejudging tomorrow!!!


----------

